

Launching a site on Reddit  - trekker7
http://www.reddit.com/r/reddit.com/comments/7zlyd/my_gift_to_reddit_i_created_an_image_hosting/

======
trekker7
Thought it might be interesting to see how a site is launched on Reddit, in
case there are any interesting comparisons to launching on Hacker News.

